# Ammonia at 2.0... ph at 7.6 I have assorted cichlids... new tank HELP!!!!



## fishgal007 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi All I am new here and so worried about my fish. I have cycled my 65 gallon tank for almost a month now and canèt get the ammonia down!!! it sits at 2.0 and every 2 days I am doing water changes at 25% added some aquarium salt even got desperate and added ammolock which took it down but today itès back to 2.... I don't want to loose them I have 7 cichlids and a pleco so itès not overcrowded and a filter that can cycle up to 175 gallons so it's not that.

Would appreciate any help,


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Your tank is still new. The cycle still hasn't finished. See if you can find some filter media from an established tank. Where are you located? I may be able to help.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishgal007 (Jul 31, 2013)

I am in Vancouver Island. I justdo not want to loose any of them and the 25% water changes dont seem to help much.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Up your water changes to 50% and find a generous fishkeeper over there that would be willing to give you a chunk of sponge out of their filter... Put that in your filter to help kick start the cycle... Should be almost instant.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

where abouts on the island?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Agreed tank is not cycled. You say the tank is a month old. How long have you had fish in there and how many did you start with? If a tank isnt cycled properly at the start than this is one of the issues that happens. Very important to properly cycle a tank.

What do you have for filtration?

What are you using as Bio media?

Go buy some stability or cycle and keep adding it. Also you can buy ammonia sponges to help keep the ammomia down until the tank cycles or use Prime.

Hagen Aquaclear 110/500 Ammo Rid Replacement. Here is the ammonia sponge

SeaChem Prime Water Conditioner Additive - 250 mL


----------



## fishgal007 (Jul 31, 2013)

nanaimo I will see if one of the stores would do that. I am so scared of the ammonia spiking higher. Oh... could someone please tell me if water changes hurt the fish...I have had to do them every 2 days to keep the ammonia at 2.0 taking only 25% from the top water not touching the gravel at all.


----------



## fishgal007 (Jul 31, 2013)

I have had the fish in there about 2 weeks now and they are still hungry and dont appear stressed... I have only been feeding them blood worms 2 cubes a day so there is no excess contributing to the waste and ammonia in the tank. I have a rena canister filter filters up to 175 gallon. I have a 65 gallon tank, a water wand across and a spitter dragon ... lots of aeration and a heater. black gravel and several decorations which were bought new... A parrot cichlid, dasani, bumblebee,convict,and a few others but all cichlids and a pleco for the algae. So far they are fine but after talking with so many fish experts they all vary in information. I dont ike using chemicals but yesterday bought some ammoblock. I have also used cycle and stresscoat. The ph here is high out of my tap reads 7.6.... that seems to stay there but the ammonia is at 2.0 and that is my worry...

I have been doing 25% water changes every 2 days and not touching the bottom at all. If the ammonia spikes higher can I do more water changes and if so how many and do I have to use the same temperature of water the tank is at and do I need to somehow de-chlorinate it before it goes in the tank.... Thank you so much for helping me... I really have grown attached to these fish... such characters and dont want to loose them...... oh the biofilters are what it came with a spongy one, the rocks and a charcoal one as well 3 in total.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like you added more fish too quickly, or the nitrogen cycle wasn't completed to begin with.

Up the water change % as foxtail mentioned to 50% instead of 25. It may delay the cycling a bit, but you're fish won't be poisoned in the mean while. Match the water temperature to prevent additional stress on the fish. If you're concerned about chlorine\chloramine use a product called PRIME, it also neutralizes ammonia.

Definitely see if you can get\swap some filter media from an established tank as mentioned above, that'll spread the bacteria in your filter much quicker.

Keep adding cycle in the meanwhile if you have any left, I've had success with that product.


----------



## fishgal007 (Jul 31, 2013)

Okay how soon can I do this 50% water change and can I use the tap water just warmer....only the one 50% change or every other day or until the ammonia is much lower!! I really appreciate this help...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The less ammonia the better quite simply.

Don't stress your fish out too much though by disturbing them frequently with water changes, as they'll be more susceptible to diseases and toxins. One bigger water change would probably be better than more frequent smaller ones.

I've always just matched the water temperature out of tap. If I was worried about chlorine, I'd add Prime directly to the tank. I've never had a fish loss during a water change doing this, so I stuck with it.

If you're ammonia\nitrites are high, quite frankly I'd do a 50% water change right now. Better the fish get cleaner water sooner, than suffer slowly.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Water changes often are okay aslong as the water going in is similiar to the water going out, temperature included. If you are changing the water every second day than it should be very close to the water in the tank. So it shouldnt be a problem.

IMO feed less. Fish dont need food every day. They can survive without it for longer than you think. Feeding is just adding to the ammonia. You want them to go to the washroom less so cut back a little on food for the meen time. If you dont thats okay too but keep an eye on that ammonia.

As just mentioned Prime is a declorinizer or you can use nutrifin tap water conditioner. Prime is better because its more concentrate and removes ammonia. Both work

Your filter should of come with Black stars. Those are your bio media. Do not clean them under the tap. Treat those like gold. Thats where the good bacteria is growing. If you dont have black stars or any bio media designed to grow bacteria than dont clean your black sponges under the tap either. The bacteria is growing there. Cleaning your filter wrong at this point will be disastrous

Read it, than re read it, than read it again 

http://www.oscarfishlover.com/helpful-articles/cycling-an-aquarium
http://www.fishlore.com/NitrogenCycle.htm


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Hey Fishgal, I'm located in Nanaimo. I can donate some filter media (send me a PM).


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

rockman is a good man.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd do 50% water changes, reduce feeding to every other or every three days, and vacuum the gravel. The gravel may have some beneficial bacteria but not anywhere near as much as your cannister filter which is where you want it. All of the uneaten bloodworms can fall into the spaces in between the gravel and create more ammonia


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I would like to add... that a larger water( 50% - 90%) change can occur without problems when you've got ammonia in the water. Just try and maintain similar water temp. use prime if need for chlorine.


Good Luck


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you using Seachem Prime as a dechlorinator? Which test kit are you using for testing Ammonia?
Seachem. Prime FAQ


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

THIS!! That ammonia is coming from somewhere! You say there isn't any leftovers spoiling the water but that just doesn't add up. I would say stop feeding entirely until you have the ammonia completely dealt with. Your fish can survive a long time without feeding. Weeks even. Stop feeding, 50% water changes every day, and if I were you I would add another filter, preferably a sponge filter that is second hand. There are lots of good prices in the freshwater equipment livestock.

Ammonia is very poisonous, and YES it is hurting your fish. I hope you get this dealt with before permanent damage is done.



Steve said:


> I'd do 50% water changes, reduce feeding to every other or every three days, and vacuum the gravel. The gravel may have some beneficial bacteria but not anywhere near as much as your cannister filter which is where you want it. All of the uneaten bloodworms can fall into the spaces in between the gravel and create more ammonia


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

In my opinion the rena xp3(im assuming this is your filter?) Is one of the easiest to service and best out there. Don't bother cleaning your filter until your tank is cycled and then when you do clean it just swish the biostars(media) in the tank water in the filter, don't rinse them. Rinse the sponges when they clog up. Use prime it neutralizes ammonia and chlorine among other things when doing water changes. Vacuum the gravel like others have mentioned. Eventually when the tank is more established get some bottom cleaners... My favorites that would be good in your tank are sinodontis petricolas. Or a school of cories. But for right now vac the gravel.. You don't need all the detris creating more ammonia for you... Above all..... Have fun and enjoy your fish.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishgal007 (Jul 31, 2013)

Cool!! really?


----------



## fishgal007 (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a master fish testing kit with all of them I use the viles with 8 drops 1 and 8 drops 2 then wait 5 min. It is still at 1.0 but a bit lower. I was going to do the 50% but the ammonia went down a bit... Should I still be doing the 50%?


----------



## fishgal007 (Jul 31, 2013)

So I should vacuum the bottom? The tank isn't stabilized yet but I did notice after ading the ammonia rid filter in the canister there is a lot of sludgy particles in there.... I hope that's the good bacteria cause after turning the filter back on, the water is a bit cloudy again? the gravel is definitely dirty but I was told to leave that alone until the tank is okay because they said the bacteria would be taken out and I would have to start all over again....


----------



## fishgal007 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes that is my filter..... no I won't clean that at all.... the cichlids are still happy and feeding on their bloodworms and eat everything quickly. I am hoping that the slight drop in ammonia is a sigh that the good bacteria has started..... I really appreciate everyone's help in this. When they are safe I will definitely post pics of them... thanks so much...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you use Prime to dechlorinate and you're using the Tetra Laborett Master Test kit to test for ammonia, you'll get false readings since it'll read total ammonia, even the ammonia that is bound by the Prime. Depending on your pH, a little ammonia isn't as lethal as is commonly believed. Otherwise most shipped fish would die overnight in the bags. What is your pH?

As for gravel vac, doing that will not remove any significant amount of beneficial bacteria.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

The water doesn't flow through the gravel enough to make much of a difference... Vacuum the gravel... Get rid of the excess detris. The filter is where the majority of the good bacteria lives. And yes do the 50% water change. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishgal007 (Jul 31, 2013)

I did the 50% water change and made sure the new water was the same temperature and added prime. There was a lot of debris in the gravel which I vacuumed and it went down to 1.0. I will check the readings tomorrow. I hope it doesn't spike again I added stresscoat also......


----------



## rabbit_lover (Aug 12, 2012)

do more than a 25%, and if u have prime use it or stability will help.
if u do more add water conditonier.


----------



## scooby68 (Sep 23, 2013)

I heard that the use of Amquel Ammonia inhibitor can give false pos readings on the ammonia level. I haven't tested it yet, has anyone had experience with this issue or lack thereof?


----------

